# Un éxito contra la arroba



## Jellby

Hola a todos:

Perdonad que este mensaje esté un poco fuera de tema, pero quiero haceros partícipes de mi satisfacción.

Hasta ayer mismo la página web de la Junta de Extremadura decía: "Bienvenid@s a la web oficial de la Junta de Extremadura". Como eso es algo que hace daño a la vista, les escribí comentando que debían evitar la arroba y decir simplemente "Bienvenidos..." o, para ser políticamente correctos, "La Junta de Extremadura les da la bienvenida a su página oficial".

Pues bien, mi petición no cayó en saco roto, y ahora la página ya dice "Bienvenidos a la web oficial de la Junta de Extremadura", que queda mucho mejor 

A ver si esto sirve para que otros organismos oficiales (que a buen seguro los hay) sigan el mismo camino.


----------



## belén

¡Qué bien! Me alegro de que haya alguien al otro lado... 
Salud@s  
Belén


----------



## heidita

belén said:


> ¡Salud@s
> Belén


 
¡¡Ya empezamos con las tiranteces!!

*Enhorabuena, Jellby. *


----------



## Atilano

Bravo, Jellby.


----------



## Antpax

Plas, plas. Muy buena.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## alexacohen

Felicidades, Jellby. Has estado genial.


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Jellby! Me gustaría ver la carta que les enviaste, si es posible; tengo curiosidad. Seguro que si lo intento con la Junta de Andalucía, no me hacen ni caso.


----------



## YaniraTfe

Eso debería darnos ánimos a los que a veces nos rendimos sin haberlo  intentado siquiera. (and remind us that: _you never fail until you stop trying_) ¡Mi más sincera enhorabuena, Jellby!


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

Bien hecho, la gente tiene que acostumbrarse a escribir bien y ovidarse de el lenguaje estilo "chat", el cual no es nada elegante.


----------



## aceituna

¡Olé!
Bien hecho.


----------



## sabrinita85

Vaya... por una vez que se intentaba establecer la ugualdad de sexos (aunque solo gráficamente).

Yo creo que la arroba, en estos casos, no se usa por ser "estilo chat"... también porque supone un esfuerzo más de la simple "o". La usamos para crear, por lo menos en el lenguaje escrito, una leve utopía de igualdad entre las palabras que llevan consigo, además del significado, mucho machismo.
Los adictos a la arroba encontramos un "bienvenid@s" más respetuoso y más consciente del "problema sexista" en el lenguaje moderno (y desafortunadamente, no sólo en el lenguaje).


*@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ ¡VIVA LA ARROBA Y VIVA LA IGUALDAD DE SEXOS! @@@@@@@@@@@@@@*​


----------



## belén

Pues yo no lo veo así, Sabrinita.

La @ no es una letra, no veo por qué debería usarse como tal. 

Si la Junta de Extremadura dice "bienvenidos a la web oficial" no me lo tomo como una ofensa personal porque estoy incluída dentro de ese "bienvenidos", mientras que si dice "bienvenid@s a la web oficial" me duele a los ojos y me lo tomo como una ofensa a mi lengua, que es una propiedad que puedo exigir que respeten.

La @ es un símbolo para configurar direcciones de mail. El hecho de que tenga una leve semejanza a la o y la a no justifica su uso como letra porque no lo es. 

Ya se han abierto muchos debates en este foro respecto a cuán machista es la lengua española, no sé hasta que punto queremos empezar uno nuevo. En este caso en particular, lo único que quiero resaltar yo es que un organismo oficial debería respetar el idioma.


----------



## alexacohen

lazarus1907 said:


> ¡Enhorabuena, Jellby! Me gustaría ver la carta que les enviaste, si es posible; tengo curiosidad. Seguro que si lo intento con la Junta de Andalucía, no me hacen ni caso.


 
El Ayuntamiento de Granada, por lo menos, no. Ya hemos probado. 

Sabrinita:

La igualdad de derechos, que no la igualdad de sexos, no tiene nada que ver con la utilización de una @ para sustituir una o dos letras.
La @ no es una letra. Decidme, por favor, cómo se pronuncia.
¿¿ Bienvenid_arroba_s??


----------



## avok

And also,

@ : a , not "o",

Bienvenid@s:bienvenidas


----------



## sabrinita85

avok said:


> And also,
> 
> @ : a , not "o",
> 
> Bienvenid@s:bienvenidas


No es solo una *a*, es también una *o*...


----------



## Cristina.

¡Enhorabuena, Jellby!
Se ve que eres muy purista (si te gusta el flamenco, apuesto a que eres muy purista y solo te gusta el flamenco puro)
Hombre, Jellby, ¿qué quieres que te diga?
A mí la solución de Sabri no me gusta, la @ es un símbolo,y como ha dicho muy bien Belén, hace daño a los ojos.
Me gusta más tu propuesta "Bienvenidos" que "Bienvenid@s", que me parece horrorosa.

A mí me gusta más "Bienvenidos/as" o , todavía mejor, *"Bienvenidos y bienvenidas" *(da igual el orden, eso es lo de menos), respetándose así la igualdad de sexos, así seguro que estamos todos y todas incluídos e incluídas.
Esto no es una discusión, solo quería hacer constar mi opinión.
Ya sé que muchos dirán que es más largo y bla, bla,bla... pero me suena a excusas. No pasa nada por usar un poco más de tinta  .


----------



## sabrinita85

Cristina. said:


> A mí me gusta más "Bienvenidos/as" o , todavía mejor, *"Bienvenidos y bienvenidas" *(da igual el orden, eso es lo de menos), respetándose así la igualdad de sexos, así seguro que estamos todos y todas incluídos e incluídas.
> Esto no es una discusión, solo quería hacer constar mi opinión.
> Ya sé que muchos dirán que es más largo y bla, bla,bla... pero me suena a excusas. No pasa nada por usar un poco más de tinta  .


Claro, a mí también me gustaría más el "*bievenidos y bienvenidas*" que la arroba, pero como no se adoptará nunca esa forma por ser muy larga, entonces quedará siempre la más breve y, ay de mí, también la menos democrática... o sea, la que aparece ya en la página de la Junta de Extremadura.


----------



## heidita

sabrinita85 said:


> *@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ ¡VIVA LA ARROBA Y VIVA LA IGUALDAD DE SEXOS! @@@@@@@@@@@@@@*​


 


Cristina. said:


> A mí me gusta más "Bienvenidos/as" o , todavía mejor, *"Bienvenidos y bienvenidas" *...respetándose así la igualdad de sexos, así seguro que estamos todos y todas incluídos e incluídas.


 
Como pequeño inciso me gustaría recuperar este mensaje de mi muy estimado *diegodbs* ya hace tiempo, cuando tanto un _fenómeno_ como otro se puso de moda:



> "Tod@s l@s aquí reunid@s, dispuest@s a colaborar con vosotr@s, pensamos que l@s hij@s pequeñ@s de nuestr@s emplead@s no tienen que estar sol@s en...."
> 
> No sé si escribir así es políticamente correcto o directamente ridículo.
> 
> Todos todas los las aquí reunidos reunidas, dispuestos dispuestas a colaborar con vosotros vosotras, pensamos que los las hijos hijas pequeños pequeñas de nuestros nuestras empleados empleadas no tienen que estar solos solas en.....


 
Me parece más que ilustrativo.


----------



## Antpax

heidita said:


> Como pequeño inciso me gustaría recuperar este mensaje de mi muy estimado *diegodbs* ya hace tiempo, cuando tanto un _fenómeno_ como otro se puso de moda:
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece más que ilustrativo.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Heidi y Diegodbs. Si os interesa os paso un artículo de Javier Marías sobre el tema que merece la pena leer.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## DearPrudence

Había el mismo problema en el foro sólo francés porque algunas personas eek: ¡Qué horror, esta palabra es feminina pero incluye hombres también) dicen:
"todas & todos" para ser politicamente correcto pero en realidad, le suena ridículo a mucha gente (pero no a todos/todas  Cf la respuesta de Itka abajo)

Podéis echar un vistazo a este hilo "*tous & toutes*" por ejemplo.
También había otro hilo donde habíamos dicho que el género de una palabra es diferente del sexo de una persona (pienso que es "*un médecin & une infirmière accusées*") (y creo que mi explicación no es muy claro  )
Por eso no estoy ofendida en absoluto si leo "bienvenidos"



> Claro, a mí también me gustaría más el "*bievenidos y bienvenidas*" que la arroba [...]


Me gustaría más "bienvenidos". Entiendo perfectamente que soy la bienvenida también.
Sería penoso doblar todas expresiones como aquí (self-quote ) (sorry, not easy to translate, even into Spanish)


Pero debo admitir que este @ no me choca demasiado  Tengo la impresión que es más bien para sonar "joven" (hey, look how modern we are, guys! We use a @ instead of a real letter ) que para incluir hombres & mujeres.

So, will it be forbidden to write "forer@s" from now on?

edit: no había visto la respuesta de Heidita: muy instructivo. Sólo por una palabra, no me choqua pero aquí, de verdad, demasiados @ son horribles.


----------



## sabrinita85

DearPrudence said:


> Me gustaría más "bienvenidos". Entiendo perfectamente que soy la bienvenida también.


No me extraña que muchas mujeres consideren normal una _prevaricación _gráfica (y no solo) del sexo opuesto.
En 2007 me parece evidentemente demasiado pronto eek para hablar de igualdad. Lo que pasa es que no es vuestra la culpa, estáis empapadas de estas ideas y os parecen buenas. Lo mismo que a una mujer afgana le parece bueno que le prohíban estudiar.


----------



## belén

No me puedo creer que estés diciéndome que como mujer española o de habla hispana no estoy preparada para la @. Lo siento, es superior a mi, no me veo con capacidad de réplica.


----------



## heidita

belén said:


> No me puedo creer que estés diciéndome que como mujer española o de habla hispana no estoy preparada para la @. Lo siento, es superior a mi, no me veo con capacidad de réplica.


 

Yo como mujer española-alemana también me he queado muda, ¡¡y eso es casi imposible!!


----------



## avok

sabrinita85 said:


> No es solo una *a*, es también una *o*...


 
Ooo, I don't know that because in Turkish we always use it for the "a" letter. 

Turkish is a "*gender-free*" language, we don't have "bienvenid*o*" and "bienvenid*a*", we just  use one word for both men and women.



sabrinita85 said:


> *@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ ¡VIVA LA ARROBA Y VIVA LA IGUALDAD DE SEXOS! @@@@@@@@@@@@@@*


 

Now, I see...... some people use "@" to mean "both" "a" and "o"......it is practical actually  

*VIVA GENDER FREE LANGUAGES*


----------



## sabrinita85

No se trata solo de españolas Belén. Y no se trata, claramente, solo de arrobitas.
Las italianas tampoco están listas para una rrrevolución.

No te la tomes a chunga, Belén; y tú tampoco Heidi.


----------



## DearPrudence

sabrinita85 said:


> No me extraña que muchas mujeres consideren normal una _prevaricación _gráfica (y no solo) del sexo opuesto.
> En 2007 me parece evidentemente demasiado pronto eek para hablar de igualdad. Lo que pasa es que no es vuestra la culpa, estáis empapadas de estas ideas y os parecen buenas. Lo mismo que a una mujer afgana le parece bueno que le prohíban estudiar.


Sabrinita, me parece que soy una mujer moderna & me odio las desigualdades entre los hombres & las mujeres. Incluso tengo la impresión que por algunas cosas, la condición de las mujeres ha empeorado pero ...
¡¡estamos sólo hablando de palabras aquí!!!

Hay cosas más importantes que hombres politícos diciendo cosas como "todas & todos" (yes, women first) pero que no hacen nada para las mujeres & les tratan mal. A veces, me suena simplemente hipócritica & ridículo. Y no veo progreso oír "todos y todas". Me parece que es un insulto a mi inteligencia (sorry, that's calque from French), que piensan que soy demasiado estúpida para saber que "todos" incluyen hombres & mujeres & por eso, hay que decirlo claramente.

En francés, hay una regla gramatical:
cuando hay un grupo de gente de los 2 sexos, el acuerdo se hace con el masculino, aunque haya 10 mujeres & 1 hombre
(Alejandro & Sabrinita sont grands = ils sont grandes (ellos son grandes)). Cuando tenía 10 años, sí, de verdad, no estaba contenta con esto. Pero ahora, me parece la solución más sensible (no veo como sería posible hacer de otra manera (quizás sí (¿por qué no if you want? ), pero me parece que hay cosas más importante que podemos hacer con este tiempo & utilizar nuestras fuerzas para hacer cosas más importantes)

(be indulgent with my Spanish )
(er, am I being a wet blanket in this thread?  )


----------



## sabrinita85

DearPrudence said:


> Sabrinita, me parece que soy una mujer moderna & me odio las desigualdades entre los hombres & las mujeres. Incluso tengo la impresión que por algunas cosas, la condición de las mujeres ha empeorado pero ...
> ¡¡estamos sólo hablando de palabras aquí!!!
> 
> Hay cosas más importantes que hombres politícos diciendo cosas como "todas & todos" (yes, women first) pero que no hacen nada para las mujeres & les tratan mal. A veces, me suena simplemente hipócritica & ridículo. Y no veo progreso oír "todos y todas". Me parece que es un insulto a mi inteligencia (sorry, that's calque from French), que piensan que soy demasiado estúpida para saber que "todos" incluyen hombres & mujeres & por eso, hay que decirlo claramente.
> 
> En francés, hay una regla gramatical:
> cuando hay un grupo de gente de los 2 sexos, el acuerdo se hace con el masculino, aunque haya 10 mujeres & 1 hombre
> (Alejandro & Sabrinita sont grands = ils sont grandes (ellos son grandes)). Cuando tenía 10 años, sí, de verdad, no estaba contenta con esto. Pero ahora, me parece la solución más sensible (no veo como sería posible hacer de otra manera (quizás sí (¿por qué no if you want? ), pero me parece que hay cosas más importante que podemos hacer con este tiempo & utilizar nuestras fuerzas para hacer cosas más importantes)
> 
> (be indulgent with my Spanish )
> (er, am I being a wet blanket in this thread?  )


Sí, te entiendo.
Por eso que, como no nos cuesta nada esta pequeña reforma gráfica, no debería causarnos demasiados problemas.

La regla existe también en mi lengua, pero yo no me he sumetido nunca y no lo haré por todo el tiempo que me queda por vivir. Y lo siento que tú te hayas rendido creciendo. Te has hecho lo que querían que te hicieras. 

Para mí, un 'todos' no quiere decir que esté incluído también un 'todas', pues si queréis utilizar una sola palabra para agrupar los hombres y las mujeres... entonces se podría usar un neutro... no es democrático usar una palabra de género masculino para incluir también a las mujeres. ¿Sí?

saludos


----------



## DearPrudence

Wait! Gotta go, my husband's back from work & I'm not allowed to touch the computer. In fact he doesn't know I can read & write  

I'm not brainwashed by those male chauvinists, don't worry 

OK, let's sum up in English for me:
Yes, you may say "bienvenidos & bienvenidas" if it makes you happy but personally I haven't seen any improvement in my condition as a woman for all that  I have more the impression that they think I'm stupid & that we need that little attention to be happy so that we leave them in peace 

What bothers me most is how far & ridiculous it can get & thus undermine some women's good intentions. Like rejecting the word "history" because there is the word "his" in it. It simply makes me sick. What a positive image it gives of women: great! 
So I guess I'm not very picky when it comes to words, I think there are more effective ways of gaining some respect ...

Wow, we say "una girafa" even for a male giraffe!! I hope we'll soon be able to say "un@ giraf@"! Or "un serpiente" porque de verdad, no me gusta que a snake sea del género feminino!
Sorry, going to far once again but again, for me, it's just words. I prefer to be treated really respectfully, have the same wages as men, ... than being called "todas" by men who don't give a damn about women's conditions but pretend they do ...


----------



## belén

Thanks for putting my words in your post, Querida Prudencia  

Sería interesante hacer un estudio sobre los países que no distinguen el masculino y el femenino y ver cuán avanzados están en la igualdad de la mujer.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cristina. said:


> A mí me gusta más "Bienvenidos/as" o , todavía mejor, *"Bienvenidos y bienvenidas" *(da igual el orden, eso es lo de menos), respetándose así la igualdad de sexos, así seguro que estamos todos y todas incluídos e incluídas.


 
Ostras, Cristina, normalmente estoy de acuerdo con todas tus aportaciones; sin embargo, esta vez tengo que manifestar mi opinión contraria. Pese a ser mujer y estar orgullosísima de ello, la práctica de tu propuesta me pone de los nervios y creo que la corrección política muchas veces roza el ridículo. Recientemente tuve que realizar un trabajo de revisión y corrección para una institución de gran prestigio, cuyo nombre no voy a mencionar, y, en serio: ¡era patético!. Les llamé y les comenté mi punto de vista; sin embargo, me dijeron que eso ni se me ocurriera cambiarlo, que así lo querían los de arriba. En fin...

En el caso de la frase de Jellby, me gustaba esa opción que él mismo daba de "la Junta de Extremadura les da la bienvenida" o algo así.

Un besito


----------



## mjmuak

sabrinita85 said:


> Para mí, un 'todos' no quiere decir que esté incluído también un 'todas', pues si queréis utilizar una sola palabra para agrupar los hombres y las mujeres... entonces se podría usar un neutro... no es democrático usar una palabra de género masculino para incluir también a las mujeres. ¿Sí?


 
Y... ¿qué hacemos con la palabra "personas"?



sabrinita85 said:


> No me extraña que muchas mujeres consideren normal una _prevaricación _gráfica (y no solo) del sexo opuesto.
> En 2007 me parece evidentemente demasiado pronto eek para hablar de igualdad. Lo que pasa es que no es vuestra la culpa, estáis empapadas de estas ideas y os parecen buenas. Lo mismo que a una mujer afgana le parece bueno que le prohíban estudiar.


 
Mi impresión es totalmente la opuesta: me parece que en 2007 ya podemos afirmar que ponerlo todo tanto en masculino  como en femenino es una tontería muy, pero que muy grande. Demostrar que merecemos los mismos derechos (y deberes) que los hombres ya se ha pasado un poquito de moda, sigue habiendo cosas por cambiar pero desde luego no las vamos a conseguir poniendo una "a". No se trata solo de que se ahorren letras y de que no sea práctico, es que simplemente es un acto hipócrita. Si esas aes viniesen acompañadas de tener los mismos sueldos que los hombres, vale, pero si no, ¿para qué sirven? ¿Para que las mujeres no nos sentamos excluidas? Cuando yo leo u oigo "bienvenidos" me siento incluida. 

Esta es solo mi humilde opinión y por supuesto entiendo y respeto al que opte por añadir aes a todo lo que encuentre. Encontrarse un "bienvenid@s" en un chat puede pasar, ahí vale todo, pero en la página de un organismo oficial es un auténtico esperpento, así que felicidades, Jellby.

Saludos


----------



## aceituna

Precisamente porque mujeres y hombres somos iguales me parece absurdo hacer una diferenciación y tener que decir "bienvenidos y bienvenidas". 

Bienvenid*o*s incluye a tod*a*s l*a*s person*a*s. Que la palabra sea de género masculino o femenino no tiene importancia.

Yo me siento incluida y en ningún caso ofendida.

Salud@s


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Como la mayoría de vosotros y como he manifestado hace una media hora, estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo dicho y la corrección política llevada a extremos me resulta de lo más patético. Sin embargo, sí tengo que confesaros que, cuando enciendo el Windows y veo que a mí, que soy usuaria mujer, me dice "bienvenido", me da más bien rabia... Ojalá se pudiera configurar según el género del usuario . Pero ya os digo, algo como "bienvenidos y bienvenidas" me resulta de lo más farragoso.


----------



## lazarus1907

sabrinita85 said:


> Vaya... por una vez que se intentaba establecer la ugualdad de sexos (aunque solo gráficamente).


¿Igualdad de sexos? ¿Y qué pasa con palabras femeninas que se usan con hombres? Pongamos que alguien dice que soy *una persona.* ¿Por qué "*una*", si soy un hombre? Usando la misma lógica, ¿no deberíamos decir un@ person@? Hay más de mil palabras femeninas que se usan para hombres (poeta, demócrata, artista,...), y otras tantas masculinas que se usan para mujeres. ¿Lo llenamos todo de arrobas? Y luego, ¿cómo lo leemos en voz alta? *Person@*: ¿Personas y personos? ¿Personarroba? ¿Personao? ¡Qué absurdo!

La gente sigue teniendo problemas para distinguir el género gramatical del sexo. El plural masculino es un recurso gramatical para englobar a ambos sexos, al igual que al decir "A todas las personas aquí presentes...", usamos palabras de género gramatical femenino para referirnos a ambos sexos, es decir, al sexo masculino y al sexo femenino. ¡Vamos a dejar la tonteriita de las arrobas, por favor!


----------



## krolaina

Jellby, felicidades por el logro. Creo que es importante hacer notar este tipo de cosas que, para mí, son un atentado a la lengua. Desgraciadamente nos estamos acostumbrando a ver símbolos y "dibujitos" en lugar de palabras. Mi sobrina de once años ya escribe con todo tipo de jeroglíficos que se me escapan y que no comparto en absoluto. (Pase la "k" o "q" por el "que", pero...símbolos??).

Por otra parte, si nos ponemos a diferenciar entre lo masculino y lo femenino (dejando al margen los derechos que para mí entra en otro ámbito) lo más que conseguiremos es que las diferencias se hagan más grandes; diferencias que existen y que no deberían existir. En muchos Organismos también podemos ver el típico "atención al ciudadano", y no por eso me siento fuera, entre otras cosas porque SÉ que me están incluyendo dentro. Otro gallo cantaría si esto no fuese evidente pero...si no me excluyen a mí...¿por qué iba a excluirme yo?.


----------



## lazarus1907

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sin embargo, sí tengo que confesaros que, cuando enciendo el Windows y veo que a mí, que soy usuaria mujer, me dice "bienvenido", me da más bien rabia...


_¿Es usted una persona generosa?_

¿Por qué me llaman "una", si soy "uno"? A mí no me molesta en absoluto, porque es una convención sin mayor transcendencia, como lo es el decir "bienvenido", con *género* masculino, cuando se ignora el *sexo* (masculino o femenino) del interlocutor.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A ver, sin ánimo de armarla, ni mucho menos, pero dejadme que os comente un caso: a veces me conecto a un diccionario on-line y, cada vez que entro, me dice: "Bienvenido, Montse". Lo veo igual que Ampurdan: estamos hablando de cosas distintas.

Si yo ya os digo que voy totalmente en contra de esta fiebre de lo políticamente correcto, que, además, como traductora y correctora me afecta muchísimo: a veces el cliente me da margen de maniobra, pero a veces me lo impide y los textos que pasan por mis manos siguen quedando tan ridículos como el original.

Yo decía que no estaría mal que en ciertos casos, como cuando se entra en Windows o en algunas páginas, se pudiera configurar previamente el género. Sólo eso.

Un saludo desde Barcelona sin el sol...


----------



## alexacohen

aceituna said:


> Precisamente porque mujeres y hombres somos iguales me parece absurdo hacer una diferenciación y tener que decir "bienvenidos y bienvenidas".


 
Ah, no, Aceituna. Hombres y mujeres *NO* somos iguales. Y a mí, como a Spencer Tracy y Katherine Hepburn, me encanta la diferencia .
Otra cosa es que tengamos iguales derechos.

Imagínate a un pilot@ de un avión diciendo por el interfono: señores y señoras pasajeros y pasajeras, incluyendo por supuesto gays transexuales lesbianas y bisexuales, por favor abróchense todas, todos y totus los cinturones de seguridad... 
Cuando terminase la muy políticamente correcta frasecita tod@s los pasajer@s habrán acabado con un chich@n.
Cambiar el genérico por una arrobita es ridículo. Y alargar las frases hasta que no signifiquen nada por un mal entendido sentido de lo que es políticamente correcto es aún más ridículo.


----------



## YoPlatero

Me gustaría añadir alguna idea más a este debate que me parece muy interesante. Si digo la frase:
El hombre es capaz de todo, no estoy diciendo que el varón(por utilizar otra palabra distinta a hombre) solo es capaz de todo. También estoy incluyendo a la mujer.
Sin embargo si digo la frase :
El hombre tiene que tener pelo en pecho. Solo me estoy refiriendo a los varones.
O sea que tenemos una palabra que puede referirse tanto a 'mujeres y hombres' como solo a hombres.
En ingles se diría man is capable of anything y estoy seguro que se están refiriendo a hombres y mujeres.(Que los nativos me corrijan si no es así)
También existe la palabra mankind = humanidad
y que me dices de fireman
y persona = para el sexo masculino y femenino por igual y sin embargo acaba en -a.
Respecto a lo de Bienvenido y cuando no se sabe el referente(en el caso de una maquina como el ordenador) se puede sustituir por Bienvenido/a o simplemente Bienvenida porque si yo lo leo seguro que se refiere a persona bienvenida independiente si es hombre o mujer.
Resumiendo: El lenguaje proviene historicamente de un mundo machista pero es interesante comprobar como las palabras no hacen la diferencia de sexos sino que los describen. El referente es lo importante y no la terminación -o,-a.
Ps: *Enhorabuena, Jellby. *
Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

alexacohen said:


> Imagínate a un pilot@ de un avión...


Intento imaginármelo, pero no sé cómo pronunciarlo. ¿Podrías explicarme cómo se lee en voz alta? Lo digo por si alguna vez tengo que explicarle a mis hijos cómo se lee tal genialidad, si la ven escrita. ¿"Pilotarroba", quizá?


----------



## lazarus1907

YoPlatero said:


> Resumiendo: El lenguaje proviene historicamente de un mundo machista pero es interesante comprobar como las palabras no hacen la diferencia de sexos sino que los describen.


En inglés, la mujer que cuida de la parturienta, y del niño cuando nace, se llama "midwife", es decir, "media-mujer". ¿Qué pasaría si un hombre intentara asumir ese papel? No existe la palabra. ¡Horror! ¡Pánico! ¡Nuestra sociedad se ha vuelto sexista! Desde ahora, "mid-husband" (que suena como "la mitad de un marido"). Cuando la gente confunde el género con el sexo, la conversación se vuelve más política, y más subnormal desde el punto de vista de la gramática.


----------



## L4ut4r0

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sin embargo, sí tengo que confesaros que, cuando enciendo el Windows y veo que a mí, que soy usuaria mujer, me dice "bienvenido", me da más bien rabia... Ojalá se pudiera configurar según el género del usuario .



Tienes toda la razón. Pero a las dos o tres mujeres a las que les he preguntado me han dicho que les da lo mismo. Te confieso que una vez busqué en Internet para ver si alguien compartía mi rechazo a ese detalle de Windows XP y no encontré nada.

Yo creo que bienvenido es claramente de género masculino y bienvenidos es de género mixto. Las páginas web deberían usar género mixto, porque sus lectores son varios. Sin embargo Windows debería tener una manera de indicar el sexo del usuario para no incurrir en una incorrección gramatical.


----------



## L4ut4r0

sabrinita85 said:


> No me extraña que muchas mujeres consideren normal una _prevaricación _gráfica (y no solo) del sexo opuesto.
> En 2007 me parece evidentemente demasiad*o* pront*o* eek para hablar de igualdad. L*o* que pasa es que no es vuestra la culpa, estáis empapadas de estas ideas y os parecen buenas. L*o* mism*o* que a una mujer afgana le parece buen*o* que le prohíban estudiar.



A mí me parece gravísimo que una mujer diga "demasiado pronto" y no "demasiada pronta". Al usar el masculino se está masculinizando ella misma. Debe decir: yo corría rápida por las escaleras. Mañana misma te devuelva tu cuaderna. Me compré una par de aras, zarcillas o pendientas. Tampoco corresponde que una mujer diga "Lo que pasa" en lugar de "La que pasa" o "Lo mismo" en vez de "La misma".

Y para despedirse, "hasta luego" la une al enemigo varón, sólo "hasta luega" demuestra su verdadera feminidad.

Estas opiniones son muy subjetivas, pero me gustaría que todas las mujeres las respetaran, porque en caso contrario se están masculinizando.

PD: Es broma.


----------



## mhp

¡Enhorabuena, Jellby!

No sé del sitio web de Madrid, pero en todos los papeles del registro civil que tengo también se escriben muchas arrobas.*arroba*.(Del ár. hisp. arrúb‘, y este del ár. clás. rub‘, cuarta parte).
* 5*. f. _Inform_. _Símbolo _(@) usado en las direcciones de correo electrónico 
(DRAE)​---edit---
I'll tell you something in strict confidence. I’ll write it in English so that no one can understand. The first thing that went though my mind when I first saw that symbol in my papers was: "Oh no! Jellby not gonna like this!"


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Yo no suelo estar en contra de medidas simplificadoras siempre que no priven de recursos al idioma, pero, en este caso y dejando a parte por subjetivas las consideraciones estéticas, veo problemas de inconsistencia graves:

¿Cómo se pronuncia la @?
¿Cuál sería exactamente la norma de uso? Por ejemplo, qué hacemos con los artículos: el, la, de+el=del (e.g.: d@l amig@ [!])
¿Qué hacemos con el vocabulario?
Me da a mí que el objetivo no es mejorar la lengua, sino que se abusa de ella como herramienta política.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se pronuncia la @?


"Arroba", aunque creo que están pensando en que pongamos la boca en una posición a medio camino entre la o y la a. Algo así como la æ, que está entre la a y la e, pero con la a y la o. La verdad es que suena muy bien.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo se pronuncia la @?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Arroba", aunque creo que están pensando en que pongamos la boca en una posición a medio camino entre la o y la a. Algo así como la æ, que está entre la a y la e, pero con la a y la o. La verdad es que suena muy bien.
Click to expand...

Arroba es una palabra muy feminista, deberíamos llamarla arrob@.

¿Cómo se pronuncia arrob@?... ¿Arrobarroba? Me arrobo al oírla. Ya puestos, podemos ser creativos y económicos. Por ejemplo: ¿Te gustan l@s alg@s?

Puede significar:
¿Te gustan las algas?
¿Te gustan los algos? (Que para no ser tiquismiquis viene a ser que si te gusta algo plural, o, si eres gangoso, si te gustan los galgos.
¿Te gustan las algarrobas?
¿Te gustan los algarrobos?
Yo, con todo esto siento que alguien me @-do la carter@...


----------



## heidita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Yo, con todo esto siento que alguien me @-do la carter@




Siempre lo he dicho: ¡¡_el *Morcillo*_ es de los GRANDES de este foro!!


----------



## L4ut4r0

Yo odio las arrobas, pero creo que se pueden defender.

Como muchos de ustedes saben, en inglés y francés las palabras _fiancé_ y _fiancée_ se pronuncian exactamente iguales pero una es masculina y la otra es femenina. Hay una manera de hacer algo análogo en castellano/español.*La @ se pronuncia igual a la o, pero se utiliza siempre que la palabra se puede aplicar a mujeres o a animales hembras.*​Ejemplos:
Bienvenid@s a la web oficial de la Junta de Extremadura
Tengo tres hijos: Pedro, Juan y Diego/Tengo tres hij@s: Luisa, Juan y Diego
L@s trabajadores están aburrid@s de falsas promesas
Día del amig@. Día de l@s amig@s.
Un pilot@ de un avión. Ella es pilot@.
Lady Macbeth es un personaje malign@
Nuestr@s querid@s paisanos y paisanas allá cada vez son más talentos@s
Había quinient@s dentistas
Nosotr@s que nos queremos tanto
L@s hipopótam@s. Un hipopótamo macho. Un hipopótam@ hembra.
Creo que la frase que describe el uso de la @ es bastante simple de entender, y que con práctica se podría utilizar sin muchos problemas por parte del segmento más culto de la población.

Ataque a la defensa de la arroba:

1) Hay que aprender a leer y a escribir de nuevo. Todos los libros y programas y la inmensa mayoría de las páginas web tendrían ortografía anticuada. Habría que actualizar los correctores de ortografía.

2) La ventaja simbólica no compensa la complejidad. Si hoy hay gente que  escribe "este es tú canal" o "voy haber", leeríamos "l@s niñ@s Juan y Diego", "es@s escritori@s", e infinidad de otras faltas de ortografía.

3) Habría discusiones bizantinas sobre si se debe escribir "cajero automático" o "cajer@ automátic@". Y seguramente decenas de problemas similares. 

4) El error está en decirle género masculino a lo que debería llamarse género mixto o género inclusivo. 





sabrinita85 said:


> no es democrático usar una palabra de género masculino para incluir también a las mujeres.


 Esta frase sirve para criticar el uso de "bienvenido" (como en Windows) pero no el de "bienvenidos", ya que "bienvenidos" no debe considerarse de género masculino, sino mixto.



sabrinita85 said:


> Los adictos a la arroba encontramos un "bienvenid@s" más respetuoso y más consciente del "problema sexista" en el lenguaje moderno


 Esto es similar a _Los adictos a la arroba encontramos que escribir "ella estaba cantand@" es más respetuoso y más consciente del "problema sexista" en el lenguaje moderno_. Ni "bienvenidos" ni "cantando" son sexistas al referirse a mujeres; lo que sí podría considerarse sexista es decir que "bienvenidos" pertenece al género masculino, cuando en realidad nos pertenece a ambos sexos.

5) Así como la "ñ" no es manejada correctamente por muchos programas informáticos, y debe ser reemplazada por "n", nos veríamos obligados a usar una "o" en lugar de "@" en direcciones como ministr@delinterior@gobierno.cl o www.colegiodeabogad@s.cl.


----------



## Limeño

nunca he visto que sentido puede tener escribir así.


----------

